# Gym lights.



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Just thought I would post some picks of the lights we put in this basketball gym before and after 

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Cool, go ahead:whistling2:


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Cool, go ahead:whistling2:


Lol sry meant to hit the + button on my phone but hit send lol

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

What is this?

a 12-1 replacement.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Dnkldorf said:


> What is this?
> 
> a 12-1 replacement.


Those two are the temp lights.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JmanAllen said:


> Those two are the temp lights.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum



Are those T-5 HO's...?


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Are those T-5 HO's...?


No they wanted to go with T-8 six lamps per fixture A-B switching

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JmanAllen said:


> No they wanted to go with T-8 six lamps per fixture A-B switching
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


Surprising the T-5 's would give much more light for that application...


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Surprising the T-5 's would give much more light for that application...


The EE was an idiot He was fired But the lights were already ordered He also only wanted to put half those lights and just the air handlers on a 70 kw gen. Not the furnace just air handlers not really possible But ya I agree should have been t-5s.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

At that height and spacing, it's not bad, but yes, T5's would have been much nicer.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

JmanAllen said:


> Lol sry meant to hit the + button on my phone but hit send lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


 

Cool, how much light at eye level with a meter?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*me*

If it was me, I would of done 250 W Induction High Bays. They are going to be chasing bulbs and ballasts the next 10 years. Screwing up the floor with ladders/lifts. Probably 20-30% less energy as well. 

Just sayin


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

^^^ Definitely a viable option, and becoming better all of the time.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Lighting Retro said:


> ^^^ Definitely a viable option, and becoming better all of the time.



One of the towns around here got rid of all the HPS street lights and installed induction cobra heads they look great at night....:thumbup:


----------

